# Rudby 72



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

Any Of You Lads From Hull Know An Old Shipmate Of Mine His Name Is James Quiggly He Will Be About 53/54 Now.

John


----------



## frankie dee (Feb 24, 2007)

hi to all i have just joined this site and it`s all new to me. my name is FRANK DEVINE. i did gravesend in 1969 my first ship was B.P. BRITISH CURLEW out of falmouth. i was catering. anyone remember me?


----------



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

*Rudby*

I had my first trip to sea on the Rudby. Joined October 1978.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to this wonderful addictive site.
Enjoy all on offer and hopefully meet former shipmates
best wishes
Bert.


----------

